# Inheritance between siblings.



## Tweeky (21 Apr 2016)

Hi
Sadly my father died recently leaving my two elder sisters as his executors, all was going
ok until two other young ladies have come forward saying they are also his daughters and are making demands for there share, I have been investigating these claims and asked to see there birth certificate, It has there father as a total stranger, what can I do as they are making my true sisters and my life very awkward
Regards Andy.


----------



## mathepac (21 Apr 2016)

DNA testing and / or Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Thirsty (22 Apr 2016)

even if they succeed in establishing paternity, there is no automatic entitlement here.  Tell them to pay for certified DNA testing first.


----------



## LS400 (22 Apr 2016)

I wouldn't even enter into a dialogue with them, if there is truth in what they say, it will go legal either way. Your giving credence to their claim by suggesting they prove relationship. Its completely suspect for this to come out of the blue after your father has just passed away. If there is truth in what they say, you will know soon enough, by solicitors letter. Until then I would ignore.


----------



## Bronte (22 Apr 2016)

Tweeky said:


> Hi
> Sadly my father died recently leaving my two elder sisters as his executors, all was going
> ok until two other young ladies have come forward saying they are also his daughters and are making demands for there share, I have been investigating these claims and asked to see there birth certificate, It has there father as a total stranger, what can I do as they are making my true sisters and my life very awkward
> Regards Andy.



One of the reasons it's very important a husband and wife do their wills separately is they need to be asked, discreetly, if they need to make provision for children that might be unknown to their spouse.

I believe if children are adopted they lose their inheritence rights.  But in a case where it's all hidden, children with another woman, I believe they still have inheritence rights.  Your solicitor will advice you and if it turns out they are his children and do have inheritence rights it's best to be grown up about it. (I have a half sibling adopted)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 44brendan (22 Apr 2016)

Bronte said:


> I believe they still have inheritence rights.


There are no legal rights to a parental inheritance. Will appears to specify individual bequests so even if claimants are genuine they will have difficulty in establishing any right to a share of the total inheritance. Obviously you will need to seek legal advice before making any payments.


----------



## Rory_W (22 Apr 2016)

see [broken link removed] which discussed the s117 of the Succession Act

"As regards inheritance rights for children, there is no automatic right for a person to receive anything in their parent’s will. However, S117 of the Succession Act speaks about the “moral duty” of parents to provide for their children. If a court thinks that a parent has not made “proper provision” for their child then some money may be given to that child from the deceased’s assets. There are strict time limits for this type of case and you should speak to us if you think your parent has not made proper provision for you or that their will was unfair and you want to claim inheritance."


----------



## Vanessa (22 May 2016)

Tweeky said:


> Hi
> Sadly my father died recently leaving my two elder sisters as his executors, all was going
> ok until two other young ladies have come forward saying they are also his daughters and are making demands for there share, I have been investigating these claims and asked to see there birth certificate, It has there father as a total stranger, what can I do as they are making my true sisters and my life very awkward
> Regards Andy.


Get them to put up or shut up. Proceed with the will and call their bluff


----------



## lozzie (29 May 2016)

Tweeky said:


> Hi
> Sadly my father died recently leaving my two elder sisters as his executors, all was going
> ok until two other young ladies have come forward saying they are also his daughters and are making demands for there share, I have been investigating these claims and asked to see there birth certificate, It has there father as a total stranger, what can I do as they are making my true sisters and my life very awkward
> Regards Andy.


Im in a very similar situation, my father sadly passed away earlier this year, two people have come forward to claim on his estate, although i knew of these two my father did not acknowledge them as his children and he is not on their birth certificate and they were very vocal about him not being their father until he sadly passed. any information you have found out would be greatly apprieciated.


----------



## Bronte (30 May 2016)

44brendan said:


> There are no legal rights to a parental inheritance. Will appears to specify individual bequests so even if claimants are genuine they will have difficulty in establishing any right to a share of the total inheritance. Obviously you will need to seek legal advice before making any payments.



That's true but if the will says he's leaving his estate equally to all his *children*, rather than to Mary and John than they may well have an inheritence.


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jun 2016)

In cases like these, unless you believe their claims, you must simply proceed with the estate as normal unless challenged. What can then happen is that they will issue court proceedings and seek a DNA test, so either you volunteer to submit to testing yourself or another close relative of your father's or they may seek an exhumation order to do the DNA test from your father's body.


----------

